# The best Green Beans you ever had!



## jts70 (Jul 3, 2007)

I posted this recipe back in March in I signed up. Posted in the wrong spot so I thought I would give it another try in the correct spot.


6-8 quarts of green beans
1 pound of bacon
6-8 large garlic cloves 
1 large onion 
1 cup of honey

Slice bacon into bite size pieces and break out your favorite stock pot and brown that bacon. While the bacon is browning I usally take out the food processer and take care of the onion , next add the onion and cook to translucent , then add your garlic and let those flavores come together. Here comes the beans mix well and let them cook for about 5 minutes . Now the twist take the honey and pour it all over the beans so that are covered. Cover them up, and turn down the heat and let it simmer for about 15 minutes . Serve and enjoy .


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 3, 2007)

Interesting recipe. I'll have to give it a try..


----------



## lisacsco (Jul 3, 2007)

another good one I tried last summer:

(The green beans I use I can only find at Sams, in the freezer section.  I am sure other places have a similiar product.)

-couple handfuls out of the really big bag of green beans
-into a large frying pan with oil
-saute them with McCormicks GrillMates Montreal Seasoning

really good stuff


----------



## zdave (Jan 21, 2008)

Bump--I tried this recipe (at about 1/2 size) yesterday and it came out real nice.  I used a wok rather than a stock pot and it worked great.  I can't wait to try it in the late summer with fresher green beans.


----------



## jts70 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, glad you enjoyed it. Fresh greens do make a big difference.


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 21, 2008)

May have to try that one tonight.  Sounds great.


----------



## zdave (Jan 21, 2008)

To clarify--I did use fresh green beans from the produce section, but they looked a little tired.  It is January after all--not sure where they came from.  I was expecting to have to look for frozen.


----------



## jts70 (Jan 21, 2008)

Works well with canned beans as well.


----------

